# Smart LED or switch LED



## Movieman (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi guys I'm doing my ceiling lights and would love to hear your thoughts 

I'm torn between smart LEDS that you can merge with you phone etc , although how practical is that? 

Eg in the middle every night I just want on and off I don't want you to be in 15 different colours e.t.c.

OR 
The LEDs that have two colours and are switch operated eg one off is warm white on off again bright white and that's it .

Thanks


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

